# Possible tail bobbing?



## Sou (Jan 20, 2016)

I've had him for a little under a month now. He seems to be eating good, poops good and is occasionally vocal. As far as I can tell the only concern is the movement so far; I don't see the beak open for mouth breathing, and he doesn't seem to stay fluffed? He isn't fully tame yet and I've only just got him to sometimes hand feed, but I'm concerned about his tail bobbing during rest period. To me it seems like a gentle motion, but I'm not taking any chances and over looking it whether its actually bobbing or just quivering.

Some videos









I'm mostly worried about transporting him to bring him to a vet since he isn't tame. I don't know how I'm going to get him out of the cage in a gentle manner.

So do I need to take him to a vet and if so, any tips on transporting?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Take a look at these videos which show a pronounced tail bob.






http://tanyadidu.com/videos/details/ZKGQevF5bS0

To me, the movement your budgie's tail appears to be slight and quite normal. Most budgies' tails move a little when they breathe.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines: TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How to Guides: How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
FAQs: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
Budgie Articles: Articles - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to talk budgies. After viewing the video, I agree with Deborah, that look's normal to me. He is a beautiful bird...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello and please stop worrying, I agree with Deborah and Randy, these two members are two of our most knowledgeable and experienced members..
Some budgies do have a tail quiver, I have one who does this. You willcome to learn over time your birds body language and when he is not well, and being here will help you as well. Take time to read through all the information in the Sub Forums on the left of the page, if you still are unsure then please ask any questions.
As far as taking your bird to the vet , most people have a travel cage or use the one they are in even. Make sure the cage is completely covered with blankets in the cold winter months. Have the car heated and ready to go. Some soothing music playing will help both of you  have the cage away from vents, windows closed , no air fresheners or deodorisers of any sort near the cage. Hops this helps to calm you down.


----------



## Sou (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks so much you guys! I'm already trying to keep attentive to his body language, so this is such a relief! I'll keep that travel tip in mind too! Very good to know.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Sou and it's great to have you on the forums with us  

You've been given great advice already and I'm glad to hear that you're getting to know his body language very well :clap: 

As you can probably tell, here on the forums there are hundreds of informative articles, starting with the list Deborah has posted, and if you have any other questions after reading them, feel free to ask as we'd be more than happy to help! 

We'd love to see more of your adorable little bird when you get a chance, and hope to see you around, too! :wave:


----------

